# EQUIMAX...anyone used this? *UPDATED w/ results*



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone out there has used the dewormer EQUIMAX, and if so, what dosage? It's supposed to kill just about everything. I've read before to double or triple the dose for goats with most horse dewormers, but since this is so strong I wasn't sure. Thanks in advance for any replies!


I noticed over the weekend that my goats had tapeworms--I could see the segments in their poo. So, after getting some reassurance from badnewsboers that EQUIMAX was safe and effective, I treated both my does with EQUIMAX at 3x the horse dose on wednesday morning. By wednesday afternoon, one of my does had passed a huge clod of dead worms and today I am happy to report that I've seen no sign of any tapeworms--dead or alive. I will continue to moniter the situation but from the looks of what they pooped out yesterday I think the worms have been pretty well wiped out...with only 1 dose! Hooray for EQUIMAX!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

*Re: EQUIMAX...anyone used this?*

I've had good luck with Equimax in goats. I don't worry about overdosing with it so much since it is an Ivermectrin base and still follow the 2-3x guideline when it comes to dosing.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: EQUIMAX...anyone used this?*

Where do u find this EquiMax? Feed stores?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: EQUIMAX...anyone used this?*

Yep, it's labeled for horses.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow that is crazy, I know my feed store carries it so I guess I am gonna go get some of that stuff!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats good that you had great results....just remember to dose them again 10 days after the first, to be sure you got the ones missed.

Guess now that I see it worked for you...I can use it when TSC is out of the Ivercare, Thanks for posting the ????? about it. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok if it is ivermectin based then you must have had roundworms and not tapeworms as ivermectin does not get rid of tapeworms


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

It has invermectin and praziquantel...I know the praziquantel is for tapeworms because it is the same thing that was in my de-tapeworming stuff for dogs. And yeah...they were definitely tape worms...blehhk!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok that makes more sense then


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I was looking at that and Zimectrin Gold. Looks like Equimax has a higher concentration of everything in it compared to the Zimectrin Gold. Just and fyi for if anyone gets the gold, you might need to give more of it. It's weird because they are both for horses.... :? 

Were any of those pregnant does? Just wondering so I would know if it was safe or not for them.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Neither of my does are bred. On the box it says that it is safe for pregnant/lactating horses...and the stuff I have for dogs says it is safe for pregnant/lactating dogs. My guess would be that, yes, it is safe...but I am by no means an expert. I would probably stick to safeguard for tapeworms in pregnant does to be on cautious side...at least until I find more information.


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

badnewsboers said:


> *Re: EQUIMAX...anyone used this?*
> 
> I've had good luck with Equimax in goats. I don't worry about overdosing with it so much since it is an Ivermectrin base and still follow the 2-3x guideline when it comes to dosing.


This goes for goat kids too? My boys are only 35 lbs each and I get scared about overdosing them.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

@andunham since this thread is from 2008, would you mind starting a new thread and asking questions about this product before using it? I searched for the dosage amounts, found very little information, and the concentration % of praziquantel to ivermectin may be an issue.


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> @andunham since this thread is from 2008, would you mind starting a new thread and asking questions about this product before using it? I searched for the dosage amounts, found very little information, and the concentration % of praziquantel to ivermectin may be an issue.


Absolutely!


----------

